# صور ومعلومات لصناعة سي ان سي



## سيد بحرين (8 فبراير 2008)




----------



## سيد بحرين (8 فبراير 2008)




----------



## سيد بحرين (8 فبراير 2008)




----------



## سيد بحرين (8 فبراير 2008)




----------



## سيد بحرين (8 فبراير 2008)




----------



## سيد بحرين (8 فبراير 2008)




----------



## سيد بحرين (8 فبراير 2008)




----------



## سيد بحرين (8 فبراير 2008)

*تزييت وتشحيم المكنه شيء ضروري*

تتطلّب مكائن CNC إنتباه أكثر إلى إبقاء leadscrews "زيّت" بشكل صحيح من المكائن اليدوية. عندما تحرّك المقابض باليد أنت يمكن أن تدرك بسرعة بأنّ a هبوط يذهب جاف لأنك يمكن أن تحسّ نتائج العائق الإضافي. A ماكنة CNC سوف لن تشتكي وستعمل دائما مع الأوامر التي أعطيته. تخبره لركض، وهو سيموت المحاولة لرجاء أنت. Y وZ براغي محور يمكن أن تزيّت بسهولة؛ على أية حال، يحتاج برغي الاحداثي السيني إنتباه خاصّ. أنت لا تستطيع رؤيته لأنه واقع تحت منضدة الطاحونة. أفضل طريق وجدت لتزييته أن يحرّك منضدة الطاحونة طول الطّريق إلى اليمين، وضع بعض النفط على أطراف أصابعك ويحوّله إلى leadscrew. كالمنضدة ترجع إلى اليسار، نفط سيجد طريقه إلى البندق النحاسي الداخلي. تذكّر، بأنّ أيّ نفط نوع أفضل بكثير مما لا شيئ. تتطلّب الشرائح تزييت ثابت أيضا. أعتقد هذه إجراءات التزييت يجب أن تعمل بعد كلّ أربع ساعات من العملية.


----------



## سيد بحرين (8 فبراير 2008)

أتمنى الاستفاده من الصور
مع تحياتي.....


----------



## سيد بحرين (8 فبراير 2008)

*سائق stepper أساسي جدا*

هذا التخطيطي a سائق stepper أساسي جدا. هو تحت سيطرة a أرض مشاعة 16 F 84 A جهاز سيطرة صورة الدقيق. إنّ الصورة والسائق IC مشغّل من +5 V نظّم تجهيزا. إنّ السيارة مشغّلة مباشرة من +12 V تجهيز. UCN 5821 A سائق عنده نواتج الجامع المفتوحة 8 التي يمكن أن تغرق 500 mA كلّ. (يراقب الإنقشاع الكهربائي الكليّ مع ذلك) نحن نستعمل فقط 4 من النواتج لسحب اللفّات المحرّكة للأسفل للإقعاد في a سلسلة معيّنة جدا. هي ذلك جدا سلسلة التي تسبّب السيارة للإدارة. تعكس السلسلة ستجعل السيارة تدور في الإتّجاه المعاكس. A تصميم "حقيقي" كان سيثبّت الثنائيات على كلّ ناتج سائق لتخفيض overshoot وتدقّ متى اللفّ يطفئ كلّ وقت. أنا حاولت a 1 N 4007 diode على كلّ ناتج إلى +12 تجهيز. (قطب سالب ذهب نحو +12 V) هذا يبدو لتخفيض البعض من "الغناء" في السيارة لكن سيعجب المسامير في +12 V تجهيز. تجريب المحاولة مع a قيمة منخفضة (تحت 10 أوم) مقاوم أدخلت بين قطب diode السالب المشترك و+12 V تجهيز. هذه قد تساعد لكن ستتفاوت بالمحرّكات المختلفة. كتبت a قطعة سريعة من رمز مجمع الصورة أو ملف هيكس الصورة للذهاب بهذا التخطيطي. إشعر بالحرية لإستعمال هذا الرمز كa نقطة بداية لتعلّم كيف يسيطر على steppers. 16 F 84 يجعل بالرقاقة وUCN 5821 A يجعل بمسرعة التي لها أوراق البيانات ذات العلاقة على مواقع ويبهم. على أية حال، محاولة التي تعلّقها كلّ فوق وتبرمج الصورة. إستمرّ. . . هو مرح جيّد جدا!


----------



## مررتجى (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير


----------



## ALWALID3D (17 سبتمبر 2008)

والله انا مبتدا ودي اتعلم الرسم على السي ان سي 
علما باني لدي خبرة طويل في البرامج 3dmax &autocad&photoshop وحاب اتعلم الرسم على cnc 
ماهي نصائحك للشخص مبتدا وشكر على الموضوع


----------



## المهندس بسام خليف (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزال الله كل خير اخي الكريم ..............


----------

